# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Kinects scanner

## dtwallace

Has anyone been able to successfully use kinects with Kscan3d? I can get it all to work together but the scan process sucks. Or maybe its me. I can get it to see the object , but sometimes it shows a duplicate of the object a couple mm off of the original, then when it scans it complete junk, pictures 1 and 2 below. If I move it out further it shows only 1 picture as it should but then the scan is just as messed up as seen below, picture 3 and 4.
Any help or advise of another method using kinects would be appreciative .
   Don
I can not seem to add the pictures, but they can be seen at : http://www.soliforum.com/topic/15186...s-for-windows/

----------


## curious aardvark

lol pictures stilll no use unless I join the forum (there's another 3d print forum, who knew) it won't let me see them.

----------


## dtwallace

I just tried to upload the files again and it just will not show the pictures.

----------


## noiseboy72

Just downloaded the software and with my Kinnect Scanner, it works fine. I think I still prefer Skannect, but I was able to make a quite reasonable 3D model.

Are you selecting all the scans - 10-12 seems to work well, then hitting combine? I found you need quite a plain background and good lighting to get a consistent scan, but even a few shots of my cat asleep on the sofa seemed to work!

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

I am going to have to spend the $50 on the adapter for my kinect.

Seems like an area I could make a few dollars in with friends. I bet I know a few people that would love a family statue done. Charge em $40 a pop.

----------


## dtwallace

> Just downloaded the software and with my Kinnect Scanner, it works fine. I think I still prefer Skannect, but I was able to make a quite reasonable 3D model.
> 
> Are you selecting all the scans - 10-12 seems to work well, then hitting combine? I found you need quite a plain background and good lighting to get a consistent scan, but even a few shots of my cat asleep on the sofa seemed to work!


I have tried what you are talking about, but does it matter how close I am. I am trying to do small items that need to be closer, but they  do not work. If I am farther away it picks up well but not very detailed.
Thanks for your response.

----------


## dtwallace

I also think it might be worth mentioning that I am using the Kinects V2 from the xbox 1 and the windows adapter. Skanect says they do not support this Kinect.

----------


## noiseboy72

I understand the v2 is lower resolution, but tell me what you are trying to scan and i will try it with my v1 scanner.

----------


## dtwallace

> I understand the v2 is lower resolution, but tell me what you are trying to scan and i will try it with my v1 scanner.


Any figure that is about 6 inches tall. I was using a Scooby Doo figure. I find that weird you say the V2 is lower resolution as what I have been reading on sites like Skanect, they said it just has a different lighting configuration and they cant get their software to work wit it until a new SDK comes out.  But who knows..... maybe it is just a better resolution on the V1.
Thanks for trying the scan with a V1, are you using Ksacn3d or another software?

----------


## awerby

From what I saw pictured, it seemed that the Kinect V2 got better resolution, at least on smallish objects. What makes you say it's worse?

----------


## noiseboy72

My info came originally from the Skannect website, but that was some time ago and I don't have any other evidence. They initially suggested the V2 was not supported and they state "Unfortunately, we have chosen not to support the Kinect for Xbox One (Kinect V2), as during our tests, the resulting 3D scans did not meet our standards for quality."

I cannot scan anything that small with any amount of detail using my V1 scanner with either Skannect or Kscan3D. The minimum scan distance is realistically 3', so anything as small as a 6" figure will have very minimal detail. 

I use mine to scan people on the whole, and these look OK, even if facial details are a little over smoothed for my liking!

----------


## awerby

I suspect it was less about their standards of quality than the fact that Microsoft was providing the scanning software for free. From what I saw on the site https://developer.microsoft.com/en-u...lder-resources, it looked like the scans were capturing more detail than the Kinect V1 could. 

That said, I had better luck with smaller objects when I built a set of spectacles for the Primesense Carmine (V1) that helped it resolve detail closer-up. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## microjedi

I am going to follow this thread.  The idea of using Kinect to 3d scan is very cool.  I have my first 3d printer on order and I am wanting to learn about scanning.

----------


## scalci

What software do you guys use?

----------


## Tiger

I use Artec Studio trial version with my Kinect 2. For me it more comfortable than KScan.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

The Windows 10 Creators 3D scanner looks promising, better than the 3D captures from Kinect that I have seen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSE-16ceWaU

----------


## awerby

I think the results you saw were somewhat deceptive. Essentially, what she was doing was capturing a very low-res version of that sandcastle (note the coarseness of that point-cloud) and mapping photographic imagery over it to create the illusion of a fully-detailed part that could be seen from any angle. That's fine if all you need is video, but if you wanted to 3D-print that sand-castle, you'd have very little detail and lots of holes from the shadows and gaps in that scan. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------

